
Study to determine incidence of coronavirus infection in U.S. children begins - bookofjoe
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/study-determine-incidence-novel-coronavirus-infection-us-children-begins
======
Exmoor
>The HEROS study team will rapidly enroll 6,000 people from 2,000 U.S.
families already participating in NIH-funded pediatric research studies in 11
cities.

This is certainly something that should be done, but given that infection
rates outside of a small number of hotspots in the NE are all a very small
percentage of the population and falling, I wonder how much they'll be able to
deduce from even a fairly large sample size.

>The study team will prospectively follow these children and their families
for six months to determine who gets infected with SARS-CoV-2, whether the
virus is transmitted to other family members, and which family members with
the virus develop COVID-19.

Late July/Early August is probably when schools are going to need to make a
go/no-go decision with regards to school openings. This study will likely not
have usable data before then, sadly.

